# A particular website wont open



## Lucy boyle (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi, my name is Lucy, I'm hoping someone can help.
I need to access a site called www.chloebeck.co.uk I was registering on the site with my login details when it disappeared. When i try to load it again It hangs and redirects me to a dell site offering similar sites of that name (none of which I want)
I've uninstalled AVG, still doesn't work, spoken to Netgear gone through loads of things still wont work, altered settings in tools still wont work, This is the second day of it not being accessible to my computers, I can access all other websites and friends have no problem accessing the Chloe beck site. Can someone tell me what to do.
Thanks in advance

Lucy


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Is it the entire site itself you can not access, or just the issue with trying to register/login? Have you only had this problem recently, or has it never worked for you?


----------



## Lucy boyle (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi,
Two days ago I was sent the site as a link to join as a reseller of wedding favours. I saw the site online and browsed a few pages. I applied to be a reseller and was accepted and sent login info. I clicked on the login link and tried to access the site. I got directed to a login page but it wouldn't accept the login details so I tried again and the login page just disappeared. I logged in on Tuesday night and haven't been able to get on the site through any of the pcs in my house and i've tried different browsers.
Everyone outside, freinds and collegues can see it and it loads very quickly by all accounts.

Loo


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

It might be some sort of caching problem at your end.
However, I would start by reporting this to the site people, and see if they will issue you a new login.
Try that and let's know what happens.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

If it is something as simple as a caching problem, then emptying the cache might help.

In Internet Explorer, go to *Tools -> Delete Browsing History... -> Delete all...* (please note that you will lose your browsing history and assorted auto-fill information).

Once you've emptied the cache, try to go to the website and log in again and see if it works.


----------

